# Kerneloptionen für Cool'n'Quiet/PowerNow/SpeedStep

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, 

ich habe in der Vergangenheit immer auf ondemand gesetzt. (http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml?style=printable#coolnquiet). Als ich jetzt mal die Kerneloptionen durchgegangen bin, habe ich festgestellt, "If in doubt, say N." userspace "If in doubt, say Y." Sollte man also im Desktop-Betrieb bevorzugen?

----------

## schachti

Ich würde, wenn alles zufriedenstellend läuft, nichts ändern - bedenke:

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> "If in doubt, say N."

 

ist insofern schon "gewagt", als dass der Kernel ja auf den unterschiedlichsten Maschinen (Server, Desktop-PCs, Notebooks, ...) unter den unterschiedlichsten Distributionen, die ganz unterschiedliche Pakete mitbringen, genutzt wird und man daher bei vielen Optionen schlecht sagen kann, welches die optimale Einstellung ist.

----------

## flammenflitzer

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung

----------

## Jimini

Hier mal eine Verständnisfrage interessehalber: ich habe bisher bei 2 Systemen (Intel Core2Duo und Intel Core i5) die Taktfrequenz über den Parameter "ondemand" gesetzt. Der Sinn von "performance" und "powersave" ist klar, aber wozu ist "conservative" gut? Der Vorteil hierbei ist doch der selbe wie bei "ondemand", nur dass der Takt eben langsamer angepasst wird - wozu also diese Verzögerung?

Oder anders gefragt: hat "ondemand" einen Nachteil?

MfG Jimini

----------

## Treborius

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> Hier mal eine Verständnisfrage interessehalber: ich habe bisher bei 2 Systemen (Intel Core2Duo und Intel Core i5) die Taktfrequenz über den Parameter "ondemand" gesetzt. Der Sinn von "performance" und "powersave" ist klar, aber wozu ist "conservative" gut? Der Vorteil hierbei ist doch der selbe wie bei "ondemand", nur dass der Takt eben langsamer angepasst wird - wozu also diese Verzögerung?
> 
> Oder anders gefragt: hat "ondemand" einen Nachteil?
> 
> MfG Jimini

 

naja, stell dir vor du hast folgendes programm

```

while(1)

{

arbeite wie verrückt für 1 sec;

schlafe für 1 sec;

}

```

da macht es schon sinn, den prozessor nicht jede sekunde in den sleep zu schicken

ich denke das ist wohl für server, die am tag niedrige antwortzeiten haben sollen,

und nachts wenn eh kaum anfragen kommen will man strom sparen, irgend sowas

----------

## Jimini

Stimmt, leuchtet ein. Danke für die Erklärung!

MfG Jimini

----------

